# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  تشخیص چهره با متلب

## mehran788

با سلام و خسته نباشید
من دنبال چند روش معمولی برای تشخیص چهره هستم.به این صورت که یک نفر پشت وبکم عکس بگیره و بعد یک عکس دیگه و مقایسه کنه اگه دو عکس مربوط به یک نفر بود پیغام مناسب بده.من تو اینترنت گشتم ولی روش های پیچیده ای واسه این کار بود.من دنبال روش هایی مثل میانگین گرفتن از عکس یا کواریانس گرفتن از عکس هستم که شاید صد در صد قطعی نباشن ولی کار من رو راه می اندازن.
کسی اطلاعاتی در باره این روش ها یا روش های دیگه داره تا من بتونم این رو \یاده سازی کنم.
ممنونم

----------


## mortezamsp

یکی از کدهایی که میتونین تو اینترنت پیداکنین، کد pca هست که یه روش معمولی هم هستش، مثلا از هر نفر پنج تا ده تا عکس میگیرین و بعد با روش آنالیز اجزای اصلی یه عکس دیگه رو با اونها مقابیه میکنین، این روش برای پایگاه داده با صورت 40 نفر و هرنفر 5 عکس، یا کلا برای 40 آبجکت خوب جواب میده.

----------


## regbyte

سلام

شما مثالی از این روش سراغ دارید؟ یا از روش   Triple Feature؟

ممنون میشم

----------

